# I work at the Service Desk in a relatively busy store. How do you guys manage long lines with 15 drive ups here and 10 on the way with a small team?



## susan9099 (Oct 12, 2020)

I have worked the service desk for around 2 years now. Recently we have been slammed as I am sure others have experienced. What kind of set ups do you guys have to make taking multiple drive ups at a time? Making sure orders aren't getting mixed up or lost? What about double honks, do you encounter these often? I am trying to find the best way for my team to handle Q4 this year because I can only imagine its going to be crazier than years prior.


----------



## Loading (Oct 12, 2020)

During busy DU times try dedicating one or two team members to do DU only, have one person running out orders while the other preps them. Make sure all bags are scanned before taking them out to the guest. Try using carts or 3 tiers to separate orders. Make sure your DU team communicates with each other in order to avoid mix-ups.


----------



## Loading (Oct 12, 2020)

One thing to add, we do this at my store but ASANTS, my team removes bag fee for DU/OPU to save time on each order.


----------



## susan9099 (Oct 12, 2020)

Our store director gave us wagons to use instead of carts or three tiers.
And do you any suggestions of how your team communicates?
Also do you find that your team gets tired of drive ups and it can be hard to keep people as designated DU because they don't want to do them anymore? How do you ensure the work load is fair?


----------



## Loading (Oct 12, 2020)

Make sure your TMs are communicating what they are working on to each other. Example: "I will take this DU you prep the next one" or "I have orders X, Y, and Z ready to go" This will help avoid the times where you look for an order that has already been prepped. 

Try rotating out who does DU throughout the day so that no one person is always doing them.


----------



## Plummie78 (Oct 13, 2020)

We switch off every 2 hours. Unless someone volunteers to do it. Personally I prefer to do du  op, and shipt. Less chances of dealing with scammers or entitled bung holes that don't know or care that they need target circle to get circle offers


----------



## Yetive (Oct 13, 2020)

susan9099 said:


> Our store director gave us wagons to use instead of carts or three tiers.
> And do you any suggestions of how your team communicates?
> Also do you find that your team gets tired of drive ups and it can be hard to keep people as designated DU because they don't want to do them anymore? How do you ensure the work load is fair?


Like an actual wagon?  This isn't some weird regionalism like calling a shopping cart a buggy?  Yikes.


----------

